
Visualizing Networks with Hive Plots - mbostock
http://bost.ocks.org/mike/hive/
======
RichMorin
Mike Bostock's D3-based Hive Plot demo is an excellent showcase for D3, Hive
Plots, and their excellent synergy. D3's detailed graphics and highly
interactive feedback make hive plots "come to life", showing off their defined
and predictable diagram layout, as well as their high data density.

For a summary of the effort's background and prospects, see my status report
([http://groups.google.com/group/d3-js/browse_thread/thread/ba...](http://groups.google.com/group/d3-js/browse_thread/thread/baa778c9e370a32b)).

------
oscilloscope
d3.js is ideal for custom visualizations like Martin Krzywinski's. Another
neat one is the chord diagram, based on Circos.

<http://mbostock.github.com/d3/ex/chord.html>

<http://circos.ca/>

It's also straightforward to transition between datasets and layouts:

<http://exposedata.com/tutorial/chord/latest.html>

